# My turbo 1.6 is no more.



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

cruising down the highway at 4k rpm at 90mph...the BANG, heard a bunch of stuff rattle around under the hood, and car dies. i pullover, look under the hood, and the block IS ON FIRE. luckily i had a fire extinguisher and put it out. 

anyways, i got it towed home and took out the motor compltely by myself with only a few basic hand tools. heres what i found

basic hole in the block...look closely, youll see the big one, as well as a peice of rod #2 to the right of it poking out.









rod # 1 is COMPLETELY GONE 









underneath the large hole, you can see a bit of connecting rod that got throw into the side of the block, seizing up piston # 2









probably the most torn up a rod can get........i actually take pleasure in knowing that atleast it looks THIS bad. it makes a good souvenir haha









honestly, theres about 40-50 peices of rod peices in the oil pan. heres some.










hmmmm wonder whats going in here THIS time....


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

was this after you put your megasquirt ecu in? who did the tuning for it?

man that sucks... big hole though... I can put my foot in there...


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

James said:


> was this after you put your megasquirt ecu in? who did the tuning for it?
> 
> man that sucks... big hole though... I can put my foot in there...




no, this is while still JWT managed, but i in no way blame the ecu.


----------



## aminidab (Apr 30, 2002)

wow that is by far the most damaged GA I've seen. Any idea how it happened?


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

do you have any ideas on what you're EGT's where before it blew? 

so you're going to dump GA for the sr20?


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

James said:


> do you have any ideas on what you're EGT's where before it blew?
> 
> so you're going to dump GA for the sr20?



i have no idea, but yea, im def. doing the swap this time. this was my 3rd GA.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

holy crap! ....thats impressive.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

1.6pete said:


> holy crap! ....thats impressive.


thanks! haha


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

HOLY SHIT!!! All that work and now THIS!? Keep us up to date on the SR20!


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

MAN that is a catastrophic failure! How many lbs. of boost were you running when this happened? Also how did the pistons look? 

Honestly I'd be shocked if you were making over 250 WHP and there are some GA's we have that are VERY close to that power rating without issues like this...

Honestly I expected to see cylinder # 3 toaasted...


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

i highly doubt i was making over 175, seeing as i was only at 7 psi and using the stock MAF.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

You know, I always though a fire extinguisher was SUPER RICE, but having one saved your shell so you can just drop a new engine in and if you didn’t have one you could possibly be out the entire car. Im going to buy a small one now and keep it under my seat, thanks


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

yea, i had one and kept it in my trunk, hidden, so people didnt say it was rice. it was strictly for serving a purpose, and this one did its job, thank god.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> i highly doubt i was making over 175, seeing as i was only at 7 psi and using the stock MAF.


bummer, wonder what was wrong with the motor.... 7PSI on a GT28R was DEF maxing out the stock MAF.


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

Dam, I thought I was the one with bad luck, I already blew up my tranny on the B13. Im in the process of changing it and installing some new motor mounts, tranny mount.


----------



## Pat200sx (Jan 29, 2004)

Wow dude sorry to see that, thank god for the fire extinguiser :thumbup: 
Good luck with the SR20!


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

I would kill to see the look on the persons face next to you when that thing blew.  Complete horror and panic come to mind.



Sorry for your loss/es(damn, 3rd time, you think you'd learn by now lol.), but the upgrade will be worth it. And if this doesnt work out, theres always a 300zx er something


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

Sorry to see that.... ouch,,


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

its all good. i was tired of this motor anyways, no offense


----------



## himbo (Sep 20, 2003)

i simply cant imagine how that happened. seriously, and with this luck of yours. it makes no sense, because the GA motors have an extremely strong bottom end, and thats where all the damage is. 

makes me think twice about my project. should i worry?


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

himbo said:


> i simply cant imagine how that happened. seriously, and with this luck of yours. it makes no sense, because the GA motors have an extremely strong bottom end, and thats where all the damage is.
> 
> makes me think twice about my project. should i worry?


As far as I know he was cruising along at highway speeds when this happened, were you even under boost tommy? 

I would worry about cutting corners, NOT the strength of the motor. Honestly My car and Mike's car are proof the motor can take it... Make sure you have the proper fuel and MAF setup and you should be just fine.


----------



## himbo (Sep 20, 2003)

def. man, you and mike are my role models. i'm going w/ a walbro pump, z32 TT injectors, and an s14 MAF

i'm not sure about the benefits of an FPR or a JGY rail. 

i'm also doing a partial rebuild on the motor this summer, mostly the top end of the motor (i'm getting a head, and polish/port it, with a multi-angle valve job) plus, a new timing chain, piston rings, and bearings. i really hope this will spruce up my motor, not that it needs it.

i now realize that my project will take much longer than expected, but its worth it

plus, i'm gonna rebuild my tranny, and hopefully shotpeen the internals, i really wanna be meticulous about this.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

himbo said:


> def. man, you and mike are my role models. i'm going w/ a walbro pump, z32 TT injectors, and an s14 MAF
> 
> i'm not sure about the benefits of an FPR or a JGY rail.
> 
> ...


That sounds great... when you're ready hit me up and we'll feature it in the mag.. :thumbup:


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

himbo said:


> because the GA motors have an extremely strong bottom end, and thats where all the damage is.



im sorry, but just because 3 cars with the GA that i kno of have made over 200whp, that doesnt mean the bottom end is "extremely strong". the rods alone are about as thin as my pinky.


----------



## Twiz (Aug 24, 2004)

I remember you had a nice turbo setup last time when you posted pics of your engine bay... Sorry to hear your engine got shot... that really sucks. So what kindda engine are you going to drop in there?


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

Twiz said:


> I remember you had a nice turbo setup last time when you posted pics of your engine bay... Sorry to hear your engine got shot... that really sucks. So what kindda engine are you going to drop in there?



thanks man. heres the versions ive gone through




























new turbo


















and this is the EXACT motor that illbe putting in. its my friends motor that he totaled from the back.










then i slap on my turbo, my new EMS, new piping, coated BB manifold, 3" downpipe/exhaust, and ill be set :thumbup:


----------



## himbo (Sep 20, 2003)

hey man, i wish you all the greatest luck in the world, i think you're gonna make a killer out of your car. dont forget, we're your internet family, and we gotch yo back!

keep it up man :thumbup:


----------



## himbo (Sep 20, 2003)

myoung said:


> That sounds great... when you're ready hit me up and we'll feature it in the mag.. :thumbup:



yeah man, that'll will be a dream come true for me. but it'll definitely be a while, i wanna do things right :cheers:


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

himbo said:


> yeah man, that'll will be a dream come true for me. but it'll definitely be a while, i wanna do things right :cheers:


thats always been my little dream too :thumbup:

and thanks for the comments


----------



## Twiz (Aug 24, 2004)

The first pic looks exactly like my engine bay at the moment.. except the Hotshot header which faded a bit, it doesn't have that chrome finish. My car is very powerful the way it is without being turboed I can't imagine it getting any faster. I did drive a 300 zx '95 twin turbo, damn that car is fast.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> im sorry, but just because 3 cars with the GA that i kno of have made over 200whp, that doesnt mean the bottom end is "extremely strong". the rods alone are about as thin as my pinky.


Actually your motor did not fail because the bottom end couldn't hold the power....

And you were on the stock MAF with your setup?


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

himbo said:


> def. man, you and mike are my role models. i'm going w/ a walbro pump, z32 TT injectors, and an s14 MAF
> 
> i'm not sure about the benefits of an FPR or a JGY rail.
> 
> ...


There are two walboro's high and low pressure. I have the high pressure which requires an adjustable FPR. I would run an FPR and FP gauge regardless so that you have control of FP. The benefit of the JGY rail is that it allows you to run top feed MSD style injectors which are less expensive than the Nismo injectors.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

wes said:


> Actually your motor did not fail because the bottom end couldn't hold the power....
> 
> And you were on the stock MAF with your setup?


I second that..


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

myoung said:


> I second that..



i agree as well. i didnt mean to say that thats the reason WHY my motor blew. i am simply saying that simply by looking at the rods alone, theres no way you can say that the bottom end is extremely strong. thats like saying a spec v's bottom end is "extremely strong"...........


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> i agree as well. i didnt mean to say that thats the reason WHY my motor blew. i am simply saying that simply by looking at the rods alone, theres no way you can say that the bottom end is extremely strong. thats like saying a spec v's bottom end is "extremely strong"...........


I disagree... for a 1.6 it is *extremely* strong. Several of us are pushing bwtween 200 to 300% over what it was designed for and one has a problem and now all of a sudden it's weak... not buying it..



NotAnotherHonda said:


> the rods alone are about as thin as my pinky."...........


Hard to comment on your pinky reference not knowing how big your hand is 

Come on tell us the truth, what really happened? lol


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

Ouch man, that is some serious damage.  Glad you weren't hurt but I guess now you're happy that you are stepping up to the SR20. Props for being able to put up with 3 different GA set ups. GL with your next move and keep us updated. :cheers:


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

myoung said:


> Hard to comment on your pinky reference not knowing how big your hand is


if you havent seen them, trust me-they are puny. but if they work for you guys, hell yea. you know i will always support the 1.6 turbo crew


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

Good man!!!


----------



## himbo (Sep 20, 2003)

i plan to go with the 255l/h walbro, so i guess i gotta get an FRP. thanks for the insight, i had no idea about the FPR :thumbup: 

all of you are great men. i feel a bit of nismo bonding here, i think theres something in my eye


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> if you havent seen them, trust me-they are puny. but if they work for you guys, hell yea. you know i will always support the 1.6 turbo crew


I've seen them... but you are comparing it to what? that's my only point


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

Okay....we know you're putting in an SR20, right? Good ol' sr20? JDM? SR20DET? 

BTW - what the HELL are you driving NOW?


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

ooooo

damn man

sorry to see
but good to hear about the upgrade


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Thanks to Tommy's motor I have been able to get my hands on the rest of the parts needed to finish my set up. Its only a matter possible two weeks till im boosting....Just wanted to thank the tomster for hooking a local brotha up, oh and your gonna have to change your name on sr20forums to 1slow2.0


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

myoung said:


> I've seen them... but you are comparing it to what? that's my only point



the sr20...hell i think even the QG has thicker rods than us!


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> the sr20...hell i think even the QG has thicker rods than us!


You'd think, but you'd be wrong...


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

i bet its close. but my point is, my rods are thin. dont make me get a ruler! haha


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> i bet its close. but my point is, my rods are thin. dont make me get a ruler! haha


Rods are the same thickness as the QG. Thin rods are not what caused your motor to blow... I'd bet oil starvation on that crank journal, spun bearing, and SNAP


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

wes said:


> Rods are the same thickness as the QG. Thin rods are not what caused your motor to blow... I'd bet oil starvation on that crank journal, spun bearing, and SNAP



i completely agree


----------



## himbo (Sep 20, 2003)

well that sounds like a very logical and probable cause. BUT, how did the oil starvation occur? i'm geussing some piece of debris or something caused a blockage somewhere maybe in the oil lines or squirters. thats sorta how my friend blew his dsm.


----------



## McLaren F1 2003 (Jan 2, 2003)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> i have no idea, but yea, im def. doing the swap this time. this was my 3rd GA.


and i thought i had bad luck with my car...

im glad you have your chin up though...keep us posted on the sr20



himbo said:


> well that sounds like a very logical and probable cause. BUT, how did the oil starvation occur? i'm geussing some piece of debris or something caused a blockage somewhere maybe in the oil lines or squirters. thats sorta how my friend blew his dsm.


dsm's blow just for having the name...jk


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

McLaren F1 2003 said:


> and i thought i had bad luck with my car...
> 
> im glad you have your chin up though...keep us posted on the sr20
> 
> ...



for real...dsm's spend more time on the side of the road than ON the road...haha


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> for real...dsm's spend more time on the side of the road than ON the road...haha


a friend (lol, havnt talked to the kid in 3 years....hes an A$$) has been building a DSM all winter. it "runs" now (read: its sitting in his driveway instead of his back yard make shift garage) and i havnt seen it on the road once. im sure he has boosted the hell out of it and now it can barly idle without making like TNT.


----------



## himbo (Sep 20, 2003)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> for real...dsm's spend more time on the side of the road than ON the road...haha



thats soo true, but man, when they do run, damn, they're crazy quick. :jawdrop:

i have two friends running 400whp (dynoed) on their eagle talons tsi's (both had blown their previous motors) and another friend of mine runs a 500+whp (dynoed) 96 Eclipse GSX also with a previously blown motor. that kid built his $10K motor, after the first one went (b/c he boosted something like 24 psi or something like that)


----------



## McLaren F1 2003 (Jan 2, 2003)

yeah...they only quick AND reliable dsm would probably be the evo

there are a shitload of 11-12-13 sec. talon's and eclipses here in vegas....but you guessed it...they are always breaking...


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

McLaren F1 2003 said:


> yeah...they only quick AND reliable dsm would probably be the evo
> 
> there are a shitload of 11-12-13 sec. talon's and eclipses here in vegas....but you guessed it...they are always breaking...


um...the evo isn't a dsm....


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

ICP Sux0rZ! said:


> um...the evo isn't a dsm....


i don't understand why ppl say this......... 

DSM= diamond star motors.

last time i checked every mitsu has that emblem on their grill. and that makes them a DSM in my books.

the 350z isnt to popular amoung the hard core z tuners but its still a Z car.


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

1.6pete said:


> i don't understand why ppl say this.........
> 
> DSM= diamond star motors.
> 
> ...


has what emblem the mistu diamonds?

DSM info, and history

the only DSM's are:
Mistu Eclipse (1g and 2g)
Eagle Talon (1g and 2g)
Plymouth Laser
Chyrsler Sebring
Dodge Avenger
Dodge Stratus
Mitsu Galant
Dodge Colt


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

> Diamond Star Motors (commonly abbreviated to DSM) was a vehicle manufacturing division jointly owned by Chrysler Corporation and Mitsubishi Motors Corporation. The name Diamond Star Motors comes from the parent companies logos: a five-point star (Chrysler), and three diamonds (Mitsubishi).


hey thanks.......i understand now. every other time someone would explain it to me they would simply yell or made it sound like the only reason the old mitsus were dsm was because they liked it like that......but it makes sence now.


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

1.6pete said:


> hey thanks.......i understand now. every other time someone would explain it to me they would simply yell or made it sound like the only reason the old mitsus were dsm was because they liked it like that......but it makes sence now.


no prob always glad to help, hell i jsut learned more about them, i found out that they still make dsm's, i thought the clipse, talon, and laser were the only ones


----------



## McLaren F1 2003 (Jan 2, 2003)

o...i understand now too...


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

STOP jacking Tommy off... 





I mean quite jacking his thread...


----------

